# A6 C6 3.0 TDI quattro exhaust trims



## J.P.B. (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to VWvortex!

My name is Joao and im Portuguese but live in the UK for a little over a year now.

I just got an 12/2008 A6 C6 3.0 TDI quattro and I quite do not like the pointed down exhaust tips

Can anyone help me the correct part number for the original chrome pointed exhaust trims that I see in some cars like mine?

Thanks

Joao


----------

